# Galaxy's Laziest Jedi



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess the Jedi Academy has some wash-outs after all... 
[yt]1NIlWCj--Vg[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NIlWCj--Vg&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 19, 2012)

That was funny, thanks for posting!


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

He is amazing! I think lots of people want such powers


----------



## K-man (Apr 4, 2012)

If you wear your magic socks to bed, you too can have these amazing powers!    :lol:


----------

